
Having problems with your virtual environment? - Timmia
https://www.diskinternals.com/vmfs-recovery/
======
Timmia
Are you afraid of the complete loss of your data? Everyone is! And there are
so many different ways to lose it. The most common reasons that lead to data
loss on VMware virtual machines are:

Physical drive issues: an unexpected failure of the disk during use, or there
is a pre-existing defect RAID array corruption: in the moment of a blackout or
because of a hardware malfunction Software failure: due to conflicts with
other software, including drivers or bad software updates Attack from
malicious software Human error, like occasional deletion of system files A lot
of things may happen. But you know what?

